# 10 days old today - when to change environment



## Vay (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have 10 days old kits - eyes weren't open this morning - I shelve them.

My husband seems to think bringing mama for feedings once a day is enough, I think twice a day would be better....

They're also in a cardboard box, with a towel lining it... with mom's fur inside it. I change the towel lining the box every day.

I want to put straw or hay in it, hubby says I shouldn't.

When should I give them water?  Should it be in a crock or a bottle?

When should I put pellets in there?

I want to wait until they are 2 weeks to put water and pellets, hubby says wait 3 weeks.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 27, 2018)

Towel and fur should be ok without straw. 
I wouldn't do water or pellets until closer to 3 weeks. 
Personally wouldn't shelve much past 2, 3 weeks. Once they're active and furred. Of course my shed usually stays above freezing.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Dec 27, 2018)

Once eyes are open at 10 to 11 days, I stop shelving, if I had to do shelving at all, which is rare for me. I always use the nesting materials to shelve. I always give them access to the mother twice a day and she is happy to nurse them both times. Since I stop shelving at the eyes open stage, they have access to pellets and water then.


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 27, 2018)

I have never shelved baby rabbits, but mine are usually crawling out of the nest and nibbling on mom's food and drinking between 16-18 days old.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 27, 2018)

Keeping the kits with the dam is better, as long as you know the dam will not destroy the nest. Kits grow rapidly, especially at 10 days, so feeding 2x a day may be better. Straw or hay is just fine. Most breeders prefer that over a towel, because chewing on hay is good. Eating a towel is obviously not ideal.


----------



## Vay (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks everyone - they eyes were a little fluttery this morning, but not fully open.

I shelved them because the temp is between -20 and -30 celcius... and thought the hutches are insulated and covered from wind and rain/snow, it's still cold enough that I found chilled babies more than once... and it's only going to get colder... so I brought them in.

I'm about 1.5 hours North of New York State.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Dec 28, 2018)

Vay, that would be a good reason!


----------



## Vay (Dec 31, 2018)

Eyes are fully open and they're definitely more active. They're in their own little space now, so they're exploring a little bit... but still mostly sleeping.  They're 2 weeks now (they were born 2 Monday nights/Tuesday mornings ago)


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 31, 2018)

Vay said:


> Eyes are fully open and they're definitely more active. They're in their own little space now, so they're exploring a little bit... but still mostly sleeping.  They're 2 weeks now (they were born 2 Monday nights/Tuesday mornings ago)
> 
> View attachment 56552 View attachment 56554 View attachment 56555


Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 31, 2018)

You are making me very excited to see ours when they are bor, but you and @GypsyG  have colors.....our will be boring white...but should taste good !


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 31, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> You are making me very excited to see ours when they are bor, but you and @GypsyG  have colors.....our will be boring white...but should taste good !


Get you a colorful buck to go with your does!  Colorful rabbits taste good too and they have prettier pelts!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 31, 2018)

GypsyG said:


> Get you a colorful buck to go with your does!  Colorful rabbits taste good too and they have prettier pelts!


Lol, may do that at some point, but having never eaten rabbit before.....I going to practice on the "they all look alike " for the time being, Have a Happy New Years Eve and a super fantastic new year.


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 31, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, may do that at some point, but having never eaten rabbit before.....I going to practice on the "they all look alike " for the time being, Have a Happy New Years Eve and a super fantastic new year.


You too!


----------

